# Bagdad Boat Ramp Info Please



## swampbilly (Jul 5, 2013)

Looking to start fishing as far up the blackwater river I can get and all the way out in the bay. I have a Carolina Skiff JV17 w/40hp motor. Can anybody give me some tips on where the best ramps are over there and some good spots to fish both fresh and brackish? Not sure what you can catch in the salt around there but some good redear and cat places to start would be much appreciated. Have a good on and thanks for any info. God Bless.


----------



## ragsfisher (Oct 7, 2012)

View Ramp this has them all


----------



## Cap-N-Wahoo (Jun 14, 2013)

oysterpile outta bagdad and carpenters outta Milton.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Russell harbour is a good landing east of the hwy 90 bridge. Oyster pile in bagdad on pond creek is good also

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Boatgone (Jun 24, 2008)

*Great link*

Ragsfisher; that is a great link. I haven't seen anything as user friendly on the FWC's website ever.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

This one's cool too.


http://fishingdestinguide.com/boatramps-saltwater-PENSACOLA.html


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I like Marquis Basin, you are close to the bay and can go up river from there. Off of hwy 90 and Ward Basin Rd.


----------



## eastbayking (Feb 2, 2013)

If you use Oyster pile and dont have 4x4 for the dirt launch be cautious when launching on the cement side because the slab drops WAY off. Seen more than one hairy situation there, and been in one myself. But is a great location between the river, and bay and access to Y.R.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

eastbayking said:


> If you use Oyster pile and dont have 4x4 for the dirt launch be cautious when launching on the cement side because the slab drops WAY off. Seen more than one hairy situation there, and been in one myself. But is a great location between the river, and bay and access to Y.R.


At Oyster Pile Is the cement side marked where the drop off is or do you just have to guess>


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

You just have to guess where the drop off is. Summer time is not as bad launching but if you get a low Winter tide is is a pain.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

azevedo16 said:


> You just have to guess where the drop off is. Summer time is not as bad launching but if you get a low Winter tide is is a pain.



Thanks, have been wanting to go over there for some time and try the nearby mullet hole.


----------

